# Anyone looking for subcontractors in Edmonton, Alberta?



## TPS Alberta (Oct 18, 2010)

I am looking to subcontract this season for a reliable company in the Edmonton, Alberta area. We have a 2008 F-350 with 9'2 power V-blade and a 2011 Bobcat S750 with snow bucket. 

We are available 24/7 and equipment is run by owner/ops. We are professional, efficient and reliable. We are available to have snow cleared within 24 hours. 

We are looking to work for other companies who are professional and do good, clean work. 

Please let me know if you are interested in using us a sub! Thanks!

-Mike


----------



## ronanryan (Oct 19, 2009)

Email me [email protected]


----------

